# New stand for displaying my Paterson quart hutchs sideways !!!



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

I have 3 Paterson qt. hutch's with horizontal embossing and have been trying to figure a way to display them in my shelving and I finally made a few stands. These were plexiglass display stands the were 12 inches long and the sides came up 1-1/2" so i took my grinder with a thin cutoff wheel and cut the pieces in half to 6" long and cut the sides down to 3/4", then in front I cut a 4-1/2" piece out right to the bottom so the bottle isn't obscured in any way. It took me 2 minutes on each one and here are the results and how they look. I would love everyones input...

                                                   Thanx,
                                                                Jim








[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

A very clever bit of engineering, Jim! Great way to maximize your display space, good job! []


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanx guys, I was so frustarted having them sitting upright and I have a bunch of these display things laying around from a store closing that I figured they might work and Eureka here they are....

                                          Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Sure is Antiquenut, I just love cordless tools, the whole thing didn't take 5 minutes and after cutting with the cutoff wheel the melted plastic broke right off once is cooled and hardened again. I might have to bring a few pics to the local bottle show and maybe sell a few custom made ones....


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe some fine grit sandpaper on the cut edges will give it a more finished look, no?


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe Charlie, at the height I have them, which is eye level, you don't see anything really. Look again at the pic's of them on the shelves, but yes I agree. I was just happy to get something made instead of having them sideways, I will refine them for sure, I might even make the front legs even thinner so you hardly notice them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

True, it looks fine on the shelf.. I can be a pain in the butt perfectionist sometimes!! []


----------

